# Is It Possible To Date Dennision Cases With Serial Numbers?



## Classy (Sep 24, 2013)

I have a gold coloured pocket watch with no stamps or makers mark on it, I'm not sure if it's gold plated and also have no clue what year it was made.

The only marks are on the casing, Dennison 568614

How could I research this watch to find it's maker and year of make? or year the case was made?


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Aaron Lufkin Dennison found the company in Birmingham 1874 and made cases for a large number of companies. Unfortunately, as far as I am aware, there are no records held to show when a particular case was made or for whom. As it has the Star trademark on it, then the case is known as gold filled.

A place of reference to start your research might well be http://mb.nawcc.org/...n_Watch_Case_Co


----------



## Classy (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback I'm learning a lot reading these forums. I have a better idea of the date of this watch now, but seems it would be impossible to pin point without a makers mark.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

To give you a better idea of the year of manufacture we need a decent picture of the movement. So if you can post one of those maybe members more knowledgeable than I will able to assist you.

Just noticed in your first picture that there is some lettering under the number 30 on the seconds dial.

Doesn't say "Swiss Made" per chance"?


----------

